# We are offering several tractors at auction on January 22



## Higgenbotham

Hi there everyone. I thought you all might be interested in one of our upcoming auctions. We have several John Deere tractors as well as a Farmall Cub and a Fordson tractor. We also have a lot of tools and other farm equipment. If you would like to see the complete list of items and pictures you can visit our website: 

Listing Details | Higgenbotham Auctioneers International, LTD, Inc

The auction will be held on January 22 at 10AM in Ocklawaha, Fl but we will have online bidding available. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

3 things........First, welcome to the forum! Second, I wish I lived in Florida and lastly I wish I had some folding money!:lmao:


----------



## Higgenbotham

Thanks Tractor beam!


----------



## afzimm

1964 JOHN DEERE 2010 DIESEL TRACK LOADER
IN HUTCHINSON, MN OWNER AL Z


----------



## afzimm




----------



## johnhawk

*re*

Wow very nice post..............................!


----------

